# eastern moose



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

have been reseaching moose hunts in vermont and new hampshire and just wondered if anyone has went - applied or know of anyone that has?


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

dburroak said:


> have been reseaching moose hunts in vermont and new hampshire and just wondered if anyone has went - applied or know of anyone that has?


he's an older gentleman, and works with a large outfitter out there.

He's a top notch feller, one in a million kinda guy so I can't imagine that he works with anybody short of awesome. He surely doesn't do the guiding for pay at his age and situation...it has to be true pleasure.

I forget the rates. I can get you his contact information if you'd like.

He's from Irons


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

that would be great if you could give me a cantact - thanks !


----------



## SwiftHntr.17 (Jul 23, 2007)

Your best opportunity to draw a tag is Maine, multiple draws with a weighted lottery. Dense swamp donkey populations.


----------



## BuckJohnson (Sep 7, 2006)

My father and I applied for Maine moose hunt for about 8 years. We sent in our money every year and on time. On the 8th year when I got my application I noticed that my 7 prior preference points in the weighted lottery had dropped to zero. That was strange because if I hadn't applied in years past (thus the zero preference points) they wouldn't have known where to send my application information on the 8th year. I called to try to get it straightened out. I was told to apply again and they would fix it later. Everyone I spoke with sounded eager to help, but it never got fixed. They switched to emailing applications, didn't send me one and moved up the application deadline 2 months and I missed it. They had my email address. 8 years and they pocketed hundreds of dollars from us with nothing to show for it. I can't imagine I am the only one they cheated.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Article about moose hunting in New Hampshire in the latest Fur-Fish-Game.I dont have it with me right now,but was very interesting. It said something about NH having the best odds for bagging a moose in the lower 48....


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

dburroak said:


> that would be great if you could give me a cantact - thanks !


I talked to Walt, he was happy for me to give you his personal cell. give me a holler if you didn't get the PM with the contact info.

oops or was that to somebody else that PM'd me? hmmm (scratching my head now)>

either way, holler if you didn't get it.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

dburroak said:


> that would be great if you could give me a cantact - thanks !


 His name is Walt.

One of the best folks you'll ever meet, and the single most diligent contractor we've had out here or that I"ve worked with in all of my years of construction, (after the sale, after the service follow up), etc. I can't imagine his guiding would be any different or that he'd work with a group that doesn't meet his standards of high moral character.


Walt (eastern Moose hunts) 231 266 2040

The other guy that wanted his number is also a well driller so he might confuse you with the other guy. Be sure to let him know that you got his number from me. (Kevin with the Putman Lake campground).

let me know how it goes! He's wanting me to go, but my main hunting partner can't get off work during the season (harvest time for a large cash cropping farm). Someday hopefully.... 


Thanks

Kevin Jewett


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks alot for the number - i will let you know!


----------

